# Indie bundles/deals



## Krow (Nov 27, 2011)

Found a good deal on any indie game? Know of any site for Indie bundles, share it here.

IndieRoyale 2nd Bundle to launch on 29th November (The Difficult 2nd Bundle - IndieRoyale)

The legend is here of course: The Humble Introversion Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)


PS: Game discussions to be continued in separate threads.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 27, 2011)

Limbo at $2.49 on steam.


Must get!!!! 

Save 75% on LIMBO on Steam


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

Although the really big bundle is yet to get live already got more than $4 I spent on pre-order:- 



> Thanks for preordering
> 
> We're providing a special bonus for anyone who pre-orders the Really Big Bundle - an acclaimed chiptune concept album from Fez and Puzzle Agent composer Rich 'Disasterpeace' Vreeland. The full-length album (normally $5 recommended payment) is entitled 'Rise of the Obsidian Interstellar', and you can download it as MP3 320 or FLAC.


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2011)

That album is free to download on bandcamp afaik.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

No idea.


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2011)

Well you go to disasterpeace.com and find this album. Then you can click buy now and pay $0 to get it for free. But ideally you should pay $5 for the work put in at least.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

Gotcha! 

IR Really Big Bundle is live now:-

*



Really Big Sky
Runespell: Overture
Cthulhu Saves the World
Eufloria
Breath of Death VII

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2011)

Got that for minimum price.  Any idea on what the games are about?


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

> Really Big Sky is a proper, red-blooded, co-op enabled, mind melting, eye bursting, arcade inspired space shoot 'em up! Play with up to 3 buddies as you blast your way through the universe leaving nothing but destruction in your wake as you plough through waves of bad aliens!




Runespell is a RPG with card games (or so it seems).


Eufloria is a space exploration game, typical indie type. 


Cthulhu & breath of death are retro style rpg. Have heard these two are hell lot of fun.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2011)

Dungeon of Dredmor added to Humble Introversion bundle.


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2011)

It showed up on steam for me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 30, 2011)

More awesomeness.


----------



## Skud (Dec 6, 2011)

Another bundle pops in:-

The Indie Gala - Make your price. Donate. Play!

Don't know how to react, this is getting, uh, bizarre. Anyway, check the games:-



> *Zombie Shooter 2* is a unique blend of Action and RPG! Choose a character to the liking, get experience to develop skills, earn money and spend it at weapons, medications and useful devices. All of this will be used against thousands of zombies!
> 
> *inMomentum* takes a brave approach to platform gaming! is all about creativity and freedom of movement! To succeed, players need to manage movement to progress through the games many levels, find secret items, and complete a variety of gameplay challenges!
> 
> ...




*No minimum price. Pay whatever you want.* Got it for $4 just for inMomentum. 

*PS: You need Steam to play the games. No installers, all you will get are Steam keys.*


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 6, 2011)

^^ best bundle till date. inmomentum looks cool.


----------



## soumo27 (Dec 7, 2011)

^^ Got this..


----------



## Skud (Dec 7, 2011)

Damn, get ready for one more:-

IndieGames.com - The Weblog Get Games' Little Big Bunch GamesAid Bundle Coming Soon




> Eurogamer touts *Frozen Synapse* as the "star" of the Little Big Bunch, making its return appearance to the bundle scene after it headlined a Humble Bundle in late September.
> 
> The indie supporting cast of the Little Big Bunch is Curve Studios' *Explodemon* (makers of the popular Stealth *******), Mommy's Best Games' *Serious Sam: Double D*, and New Star Games' *New Star Soccer 5* (bundles have been lacking in sports games). The not-so-indie title completing the lineup is *Oddworld: Munch's Oddysee*.




More info here:- GamesAid announce Little Big Bunch indie bundle


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2011)

Can't open Little Big Bunch website for some reason. It redirects to littlebigbunch.co.uk which does not open.

Oops, just read it launches on December 14.


----------



## Skud (Dec 8, 2011)

Another pay what you want game: *Proun*



> Proun is a strange racing game in a world of geometric objects and large coloured surfaces. You avoid obstacles by rotating around a cable in order to gain as much speed as possible. There is no up or down; there is only the cable to which you are attached.



Looks like a modified Audiosurf. Its all yours for as low as $1.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 8, 2011)

omg, too many bundles! 

any chance of Humble Skyrim or Skyrim Gala bundle in near future?


----------



## Skud (Dec 8, 2011)

It's not an Indie game.


----------



## Skud (Dec 10, 2011)

IndieGames.com - The Weblog Indie Royale's Xmas Bundle Available for Pre-order



> The first details of the Xmas Bundle are as follows:
> *
> An exclusive, specially remastered adventure game compilation debut* (Steam for PC, Desura for PC, DRM-free PC download),
> *an unlikely-themed multiplayer FPS* (Steam for PC),
> ...


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 11, 2011)

^^

i smell nuclear dawn!


----------



## Krow (Dec 13, 2011)

Indieroyale Xmas bundle now live.


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2011)

Already pre-ordered...meh games


----------



## Skud (Dec 13, 2011)

Get ready for HIB 4, and boy, it's big:-



> The initial lineup is big news to begin with - *Shank, Super Meat Boy, BIT.TRIP.RUNNER, Jamestown & Nightsky*, but there’s a couple of extra heavyweights in the ‘Beat The Average’ category, with slightly more generous folks getting copies of *Gratuitous Space Battles (along with at least some of it’s DLC)* and the newly updated and improved *Cave Story+*. Yep, the indie legend, now in a bundle.




*Source*


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2011)

HIB 4 is live. And for the first time ever, my virtual credit card failed.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2011)

^^awesome games.


----------



## rchi84 (Dec 14, 2011)

Best hib ever.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 14, 2011)

I need someone to gift HB4 to me. My card works in steam and Gamersgate so I can easily gift back some games from there. Morover, with Christmas sales coming up, there will be plenty to choose from there.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2011)

^^check your mail.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^check your mail.



Thanks Faun !


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2011)

Little big bunch is live. Get it from here:-

Little Big Bunch

Haven't heard of these games, but the bundle is free (of course, you can support the devs if you want), so you may try:-

*99bundle.com/



> - Super Bogus World
> - Spino's Dangerous Dungeons
> - NeonPlat Adventures
> - Lone Boss and Cub
> ...



While on the bundles, also check this:-

The Fumbled RPS Bundle | Rock, Paper, Shotgun

And the comments too.


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2011)

any one facing porblems while trying to activate on Steam?

It is taking a lot of time for me and in the end Steam says, "Service unavailable"


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2011)

No, just redeemed both HIB & IR.


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2011)

k, worked for me too now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 15, 2011)

HIB 4 is right EPIC. Getting it asap.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 15, 2011)

Guys, my first Indie Bundle purchase 

Humble Indie Bundle #4  @ $1

Yahoo!!!! Will get it via Steam 


Steam- *steamcommunity.com/id/wuodland


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

congratz mate. just be more liberal next time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 19, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> congratz mate. just be more liberal next time.




This is my first time so paid bare minimum. Will pay more next time


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2011)

What happened to EFF? I liked that part of my "donation" went to them.
Heck I'm dissapointed.


----------



## Krow (Dec 19, 2011)

^Even I was wondering although i never give to charity.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I always do, I support EFF (usually default split).
Not this time though, will pay to the devs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 22, 2011)

Guys it seems all current Hib4 owners will get HiB 3 
Epic awesome deal


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 22, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Guys it seems all current Hib4 owners will get HiB 3
> Epic awesome deal


How about you increase your amount in appreciation?


----------



## Krow (Dec 22, 2011)

^Please check PM.


----------



## Skud (Jan 4, 2012)

IndieRoyale New Year Bundle up for pre-order:-




> The titles to be offered will include a premium blend of FPS and RTS (Steam for PC and Mac), an innovative single-player puzzle game (Steam for PC and Mac, Desura for PC, DRM-free PC and Mac download), an award-winning 2D platformer (Steam for PC and Mac, plus an enhanced version for Desura PC, DRM-free PC and Mac download) and a world premiere on PC/Mac for an acclaimed arcade shooter with a twist (Desura for PC, DRM-free PC and Mac download).






> Those who optionally pre-order now will get game access as soon as the bundle launches, lock in their price, and receive as a bonus George & Jonathan's raved-about electronic chiptune funk album 'Beautiful Lifestyle' (this bonus is also available to those who pay more than the minimum price during the bundle.)


----------



## Krow (Jan 5, 2012)

^Nuclear Dawn
Max and his magic marker
Fractal
Super Crossfire.

Anyone else tempted?


----------



## Skud (Jan 5, 2012)

Sure!!!


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2012)

You guiz just keep on buying games and never play them.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 6, 2012)

We are in the same boat tbf.


----------



## Krow (Jan 6, 2012)

ico said:


> You guiz just keep on buying games and never play them.



Says the one who was going to buy rockstar complete pack.


----------



## Krow (Jan 24, 2012)

Grab six Serious Sam-themed indie games at The Serious Sam Pack - Indie Royale

On only for 100 hours.

(I am not buying, gifts welcome)

Includes Serious Sam Double D, Serious Sam First and Second Encounter.


----------



## Skud (Jan 24, 2012)

Already have DD & 1st & 2nd encounter HD, but one of the most serious bundles (pun intended).


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2012)

this is win !


----------



## ico (Jan 24, 2012)

good stuff; but won't be getting it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2012)

New humble bundle. The Humble Bundle for Android (pay what you want and help charity)

This time for Android as well. Pretty good.


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2012)

Paid $10.


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2012)

Was thinking they would offer the whole Two Tribes pack (Toki Tori, RUSH, EDGE).


----------



## Krow (Feb 1, 2012)

Somebody gift me... 

Good bundle. And nice to see Android included. osmos will be fun to play on a tablet.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> New humble bundle. The Humble Bundle for Android (pay what you want and help charity)
> 
> This time for Android as well. Pretty good.



So. I think a iOS one will come soon too. Will get if it comes


----------



## mastervk (Feb 1, 2012)

Bought humble bundle for $10..


----------



## Krow (Feb 4, 2012)

The Indie Gala - Set your price. Donate. Play!


----------



## Krow (Feb 9, 2012)

Indie Music Bundle # 2 is here!

Game Music Bundle


----------



## baccilus (Feb 11, 2012)

Indie Valentine's day special offer:


> A particular highlight of this bundle is Ace Team's fantastical first-person action-adventure Zeno Clash (on Steam for PC). Using Valve's own Source engine, and dubbed as 'Dark Messiah meets Double Dragon', its unique first-person fighting gameplay and exotic setting helped earn an Independent Games Festival nomination for excellence in visual arts in 2009.
> 
> Another visually stunning, IGF-nominated game in the Valentine's Bundle is State of Play Games' beautiful puzzle adventure Lume (on Steam for PC and Mac, Desura for PC and Linux, DRM-free PC, Mac and Linux download). Lume was filmed on a real-life set built entirely out of paper and cardboard. In this first episode, players navigate their way through puzzles to restore the power to grandfather's house and uncover a deeper mystery behind the town's blackout.
> 
> ...



Source: The Valentine's Bundle - Indie Royale


----------



## Krow (Feb 11, 2012)

Sigh. I've given up on buying games for now. Unless there is a chance to pay for what I pirated earlier, I will not be buying any.

Indieroyale's minimum price used to be $2 initially, now it is up to $4. Still worth it though.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 13, 2012)

Game Music Bundle

yeah the pricing wars are a bit erratic, loyal customers actually lose trust in a company when they discount their digital offerings, because its like the value of something you already have gets eroded... 

they r killing indie with too much commercial exploitation of the word,  like axing your own leg


----------



## Skud (Feb 13, 2012)

More than HIB, I think IndieRoyale is killing the fun. They have make it a fortnightly affair. With quantity, quality is bound to suffer.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 13, 2012)

I only buy Humble Bundle.


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

_Bundlewalas _simply don't getting tired, another one comes out:-

IndieGames.com - The Weblog Be Mine Bundle Now Live

Here's the games:-

*1) Wasteland Angel
2) Sideway: New York
3) Xotic
4) BEEP
5) The Ball*

This collection looks better than what IR is offering for some time. You get Steam codes for all the games and Xotic, BEEP & The Ball come with a DRM copy too. You'll also get a bunch of bonus albums, and a 20% cut of all sales is being donated to Child's Play. 

Head on: *groupees.com/bemine

Oh, right now it is showing the following message:-

*groupees.com/message.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2012)

A must buy fir me


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

Some 1 hour left to start. 

OK, another humble bundle coming on Friday:-



> Starting this Friday, February 17th at 10 CET Mojang will be creating a new game LIVE with all of the money going to charity. With the help of our friends at HumbleBundle.com, we are having a fun game jam weekend! By donating, you will be given the game created in the 60 hours (and maybe some other fun things too).
> 
> We’ll also have some fun and silly incentives for reaching certain amounts of money (like Aron FINALLY creating a Twitter account). We’ll also be doing some giveaways and Q&A’s with the Mojangstas.




*Source*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 15, 2012)

This is going to be interesting. I wish it came on March rather though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2012)

where is the new Humble Indie bundle 
The website still shows Android Bundle.

and groupees bundle


> We are working to transition to our new server schema to support the overwhelming interest in this bundle. We expect to relaunch sometime in the next 24-48 hours. We will update everyone via Twitter. We're sorry for the inconvenience!


I think they dont have enough bundles 

Hopefully will buy HiB at a better price than my last $1 buy 


edit : the streaming of the making of game just started. hmmm. lets see what they make.
16000 dollar worth purchases already done.

humblebundle.com


----------



## Skud (Feb 18, 2012)

Be Mine Bundle is live now. Bonus lined up are:

1) all 3 DLC packs for Xotic & Nikopol: Secrets of the Immortals Game if $3000 goal is reached and by the time you have read this probably it have been reached.

2) 2 Game OSTs and 3-Exclusive EPs, will be revealed after Goal 1 reached.

3) Something which will be known only after Goal 2 is reached.


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah bought the pack


----------



## Skud (Feb 18, 2012)

$1,00,000/- to unlock the mystery item? This seems unlikely.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 19, 2012)

Guys, I bought the Mojam Bundle @ $1.

Question is, will I be receiving a Steam key for the game?

Lets see when I am able to buy the Bemine bundle


----------



## Krow (Feb 19, 2012)

Let the game be ready first. The real question is: when will you pay more than Rs 50.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2012)

i too got the mojam @ 1.5$ and previous HB for 6.5$


----------



## Skud (Feb 22, 2012)

Not exactly a bundle, but Indie Games distribution site Indievania is now out of beta. The site has over 200 DRM-Free games which also include some free ones. One important point is that 100% of the cost of the games goes to the developers minus transaction cost. To celebrate the launch, the following games are on sale:-

Defy Gravity Extended - $1
Swift*Stitch - $1.40
Cardinal Quest - $1
Dragons vs Spaceships - $1
Inside a Star Filled Sky - $1.99
Blocks that matter - $1
Metal Dead - $1
Climb to the Top of the Castle! - $1
Milkstone Studios Bundle - $1
Wizorb - $1
BEEP - $2
Chulhu Saves the World & Breath of Death VII - $1


There's also the option to spend more than the base price if you want to help the devs.


----------



## Skud (Feb 24, 2012)

And here comes the Alpha Fund Bundle from IndieRoyale:-

1) Towns, a city building game with elements of RPG. Got a taste of it earlier and it was pretty good.

2) 3079, an alleged cross between Minecraft and Fallout.

3) Wyv and Keep: the Temple of the Lost Idol, a 2D co-op puzzle game.

Present pricing is over $5.


----------



## Skud (Mar 12, 2012)

Get ready for the next HIB:- 

*www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/humble-pack-6-registry.jpg

*Source*


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

IndieRoyale St. Patrick's Day Bundle out:-

1. *Hard Reset *for: windows, desura, steam (pc)
2. *Jolly Rover* for: windows, mac, desura, steam (pc and mac)
3. *Vertex Dispenser* for: steam (pc and mac)
4. *DLC Quest* for: windows, mac, desura
5. BONUS: *Lair of the Evildoer* for: windows, desura

Good bundle, Hard Reset itself makes it worthy to have, heard DLC Quest is good too.

Presently trading below $5.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 16, 2012)

Hard Reset....very tempting!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 16, 2012)

got it for 4.14$


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2012)

Hard Reset, already own it. Pretty good retro futuristic game.


----------



## ico (Mar 20, 2012)

New Humble Bundle for Android is up. Not bothered tbh.


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

Disappointing.


----------



## Krow (Mar 20, 2012)

I am tempted to cuss. Bundles were so much fun. Killed the golden goose.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

This Android bundle has nothing that interests me


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

I think bundles have exhausted all the important games. Not many high quality indie titles have been left. And you really can't expect Trine 2 to feature so early. So there will be a vacuum for the time being. I think they need to slow down the pace, 2-3 bundles per year at a max. But with IndieRoyale churning out bundles every fortnight or so, that seems like a distant dream.


----------



## Skud (Mar 24, 2012)

Ah,, finally this looks like a bundle to get:-

*twitter.com/#!/Groupees1/status/183431466976411648



> 6 great games + lotsa music and other very cool incentives + $2=1 Meal to the Hungry (via FTWM Charity). Be the first to guess which 6 games are featured, and we'll give you the bundle for free. Leave your guess in the comment section. COMING SOON in April. Stay Tuned!



[YOUTUBE]bdMEyToHQ6Q[/YOUTUBE]

Although name of the games have not been revealed, these are what people have guessed from the video:-



> _Beat Hazard
> Deathspank: Thongs of Virtue
> Plain Sight
> Madballs in Babo: Invasion
> ...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Looking good.


----------



## Krow (Mar 25, 2012)

Another Indie Royale and indiegala bundle! Too much to bear.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 25, 2012)

Might buy the bundle Skud has posted. Let's see when it's going to be out. 

Yeah too many bundles now. Old wine in new bottle


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2012)

^^ yup. me too but only if killing floor is in the bundle.


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2012)

wake me up when this bundle goe son sale


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

Wake up bud!!!

Bemine 2 has started taking pre-orders, it's minimum $4 and for Killing Floor bonus its minimum $10. One change from the earlier guesses: instead of Deathspank: Thongs of Virtue, it's The Baconing.

[youtube]ytSmAWJisPA[/youtube]



> Get it here: Groupees 5 great games + music + incentives + $2=1 meal to the hungry via FTWM Charity... all at Pay What You Want (2 meal minimum). Includes The Baconing (PC + MAC Steam only), Sol Survivor (PC Steam + Download), Madballs in Babo: Invasion (PC + MAC Steam only), Plain Sight (PC Steam only), Beat Hazard (PC + MAC Steam + Download), bonus level if you buy 5 meals/purchase, includes Killing Floor (PC + MAC Steam only) + Eligh Special Artist Collection EP + 1 TBA Special Bonus, group bonuses including music from Urge Overkill, Falling Up and Moonlight Bride, indie film The Red Skulls + Chicken, and a special final bonus game if the promotion reaches its total meal goal!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome! I'm getting that bundle. 

In the meanwhile, IndieRoyale too have launched a new bundle today.


EDIT: Reserved the Bemine2 bundle @ $10.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

New IR bundle is overall good:-



> Defense Grid: The Awakening for: windows, desura, steam (pc)
> Hack, Slash, Loot for: windows, mac, linux, desura, steam (pc and mac)
> Alien Zombie Megadeath for: windows, desura, steam (pc)
> Explodemon for: windows, desura
> BONUS: Astro Tripper for: windows, desura, steam (pc)




Defense Grid itself is worth more the cutoff price.

Scratching my head trying to figure out what's going on.  Now Gamersgate has thrown in a bundle, IndieFort Bundle No 1, so that means more to follow:-

*i.imgur.com/KfF2s.png

Here's the extras:-

*i.imgur.com/p6h1R.png

All you need is to pay a visit here:-

*www.gamersgate.co.uk/indiefort-bundle-1


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 5, 2012)

This bundle fever needs to vanish FFS.


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks for waking up but can't shell out more than $5 for killing floor bundle :/


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2012)

Wait for Steam to put it on sale.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2012)

^^I already have it, would have gifted to someone.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 6, 2012)

Just wondering, when is the next steam sale ?


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2012)

Autumn sales soon.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 10, 2012)

^NIce. 

And the BeMine2 bundle has gone live. If you want it grab it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll wait for Autumn sale as I am sure I wont be touching bemine games any time sooner even if I buy.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 18, 2012)

The Indie Royale Spring Bundle is up: 

    Unstoppable Gorg for: steam (pc and mac), windows, desura
    Depths of Peril for: steam (pc and mac), windows, mac, desura
    Tobe's Vertical Adventure for: steam (pc)
    Inferno+ for: windows, mac, desura
    Slydris for: windows, mac, desura
    Ballistic for: windows, mac, desura

I'll pass.

HIB 5, where art thou ?


----------



## Skud (Apr 19, 2012)

Humble Botanicula Bundle is up:-

The Humble Botanicula Debut (pay what you want and help charity)


3 games, Botanicula (yup, a brand new game), Machinarium & Samorost 2, plus Kooky & Windosill if you pay more than average.

BTW, Botanicula itself costs 10USD and current bundle price is less than 9USD.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 19, 2012)

I* am gettin that!  Thanks for the news. 





*cheapstake alert


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2012)

Good bundle but out of dolla.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally people won't be able to abuse it


> Windows, Mac, & Linux.Includes Steam keys for *purchases over $5*




Won't be getting this anyways. Waiting for HiB 5


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmm..Oh well. 

EDIT: Got the Botanicula Bundle. Reason, Amanita Design blew my mind with Machinarium.


----------



## Skud (Apr 25, 2012)

IndieGala IV is live:-



> Pay what you want for: A.R:E.S. Extinction Agenda, Alien Shooter and a secret bonus game to unlock! Beat the threshold and get also Disciples II, Altitude, Wake and 3 other games and bonuses!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 25, 2012)

^ That bundle is meh.


----------



## Krow (Apr 25, 2012)

I kind of feel like locking this thread. More and more useless bundles popping up. The world was amazing when we only had HIB.


----------



## Skud (Apr 25, 2012)

Agreed. But even HIB is getting repetitive these days.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 25, 2012)

Quantity over quality. Not a good thing. Its spoiling the whole point of having bundles.


----------



## Skud (Apr 25, 2012)

Devs are just rushing to encash on whatever way they have. Otherwise how can you explain Botanicula, a critically acclaimed game, offered in a bundle within weeks of its release? Looks like indie devs have lost faith in their games, gamers and themselves.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 25, 2012)

Botanicula is Amanita's? Dammit have to get that bundle then.

I wish we went back to 2 bundle a year formula though.


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2012)

IndieRoyale May Hurray Bundle is up, the cheapest way to get Dungeon Defenders. Rest of the games are meh.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 4, 2012)

Ir , why u no stop making **** bundles?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2012)

me wants a bundle with Terraria! If any bundle has it will probably get it. Also havent seen Limbo in many pay how much you want bundles.


----------



## Skud (May 4, 2012)

Dungeon Defenders has got good reviews and its a 15USD game. Not bad at 5USD if you ask me.


----------



## Anorion (May 24, 2012)

all of em on sale? cant figure this one out, what is this?
Because We May

*its on all platforms :: Direct iOS Mac Android Steam Other*

spirits
iBlast Moki
canabalt
on sale

Osmos, not on sale

^bump 

edge
ground effect
Anomaly Warzone Earth
Eliss
World of Goo
1-bit Ninja
Osmos
Super Mega Worm

confirmed 
pity already had all of em.
more may be getting free

world of goo is a deal


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot for that link. Time to get World of Goo 


edit: my iPod wont support it (2nd Gen)


----------



## Anorion (May 25, 2012)

bump again, there was hardly anything two days ago, now more and more games are joining this insane promotion

Sentinel 3: Homeworld
And Yet it Moves
Osmos
AaaaaAAaaaAAAaa AAAAaAAAAA!!! for the Awesome
Toki Tori
Eufloria 
Braid 
Psychonauts
Cogs
Super Meat Boy
Darwinia

and more up for grabs


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2012)

This is a must buy
NyxQuest: Kindred Spirits - WiiWare


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

A new Humble Bundle coming

Humble Indie Bundle "8"


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2012)

The Humble Indie Bundle V (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2012)

what a bundle!!!! has just bout everything I want 
will wait average to come down slightly and then will hopefully get it after paying more than avg,
$7.49 is kind of steep for me now.


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah, waiting for Bastion for so long. Awesome bundle!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 1, 2012)

Got it.
And meh I already owned Limbo. But then I had played it already as well.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2012)

oh well. Can't beat the average. It's going higher only  (good sign  )

Got it for $4.


----------



## Krow (Jun 2, 2012)

Good bundle at last. I'll break my vow for Bastion. Then I'm back to game sanyaas.


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2012)

good wundle.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 2, 2012)

Bought the bundle for $10..


----------



## Krow (Jun 3, 2012)

Bought it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 3, 2012)

Now thats how you do it.


----------



## Skud (Jun 3, 2012)

IndieGala 5 is pretty OK too. DRM free version of WRC 2010& SBK X are the real heroes.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 4, 2012)

Amazing !! 

Total Payments: $2,887,035.89


----------



## Krow (Jun 4, 2012)

Bastion alone makes this bundle worth it. Smart thing to do was making it available above average. Many, like me went for it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it strange that I don't enjoy playing bastion. Set up the old world completely, still dont like the game much.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 6, 2012)

I have bought humble bundle using amazon payments ($10).But i have not yet received mail from HB with download links and steam keys.As it will take few days for transaction to be completed ,will i get email once transaction is completed?

Last time i paid using credit card and i have got mail immediately.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2012)

> will i get email once transaction is completed?


 Yes but little strange. Wait for a day at max and after that IMO it would be good to get in contact with their CC.

I use Google for Payments and everytime I get my Keys instantly


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2012)

mastervk said:


> I have bought humble bundle using amazon payments ($10).But i have not yet received mail from HB with download links and steam keys.As it will take few days for transaction to be completed ,will i get email once transaction is completed?
> 
> Last time i paid using credit card and i have got mail immediately.



It happened with me too. Got mail after a while.

You can send a mail with your unique payment transaction id.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 6, 2012)

with Google checkout/paypal we get instant key as most of the time transaction is done using credit card.My amazon payment was done using bank transfer.It has been more than 3-4 days.I didn't find any CC email address .Whats the email Id for their CC ?


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2012)

Contact Humble Bundle, Inc.

Contact with the amazon transaction id.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 8, 2012)

The Best gets Best-er. (end of word repository).



> We've added Braid, Super Meat Boy, and Lone Survivor to Humble Indie Bundle V!
> 
> If you've already purchased the bundle, then the games are already on your download page! If you haven't bought Humble Indie Bundle V yet, set your price higher than the average to get these excellent games in addition to Psychonauts, LIMBO, Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP, and Bastion!


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2012)

Should have provided separate key for Lone Survivor.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 8, 2012)

^ I was thinking the same thing. Wanted to give away the codes of the other two games.
Indie Royale does a better job with keys. sigh.


----------



## mastervk (Jun 8, 2012)

Faun said:


> Contact Humble Bundle, Inc.
> 
> Contact with the amazon transaction id.



Thanks.I contacted customer care and they have sent me the keys.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2012)

Got the new games now 
Will install and play Braid soon 

yup prefer separate keys too


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 24, 2012)

An indie game named Super Lemonade factory is free for 24 hours.

Here


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2012)

*The Humble Music Bundle*



> Support six amazing musicians. Pay what you want for the Humble Music Bundle and receive six digital albums from the Internet's finest songsmiths. Christopher Tin, They Might Be Giants, Jonathan Coulton, MC Frontalot, and Hitoshi Sakimoto have assembled their best cuts for your listening pleasure. And if you pay more than the average price, you'll also receive OK Go's Twelve Remixes of Four Songs!




**www.humblebundle.com*


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2012)

Humble Indie bundle is fading out from memory.


----------



## Skud (Jul 27, 2012)

Elsewhere, the latest IR offers Puzzle Agent and the complete Geneforge Saga. And IndieGala 7 launches today with a collection of 1C games, including the superb King's Bounty: Armored Princess.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 27, 2012)

Already have too many games which I bough from Bundles unplayed.  So, no go.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2012)

Bought HiB Android for $7
Actually wanted to test card and couldn‘t think of another place to teat 
Got quite a few games I didnt play before


----------



## Anorion (Aug 27, 2012)

^hey can you play all the games on PC and mobile?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^hey can you play all the games on PC and mobile?



Yeah you also get Steam codes and direct download for Windows Mac & Linux


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 27, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^hey can you play all the games on PC and mobile?



All three major Platforms and Android.


----------



## Skud (Sep 6, 2012)

Another Game Music Bundle drops in:-

Game Music Bundle


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 9, 2012)

Humble Bundle 6 is supposed to come out soon. Read few articles about it. Keep an eye


----------



## Skud (Sep 9, 2012)

Orcs Must Die 2 or Trine 2, may be?


----------



## baccilus (Sep 11, 2012)

Can anyone here give me the latest HIB Android? I will pay of course.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2012)

^^PM your email id.

oops its over !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2012)

HIB 6 IS HERE!!!!!!! 

The Humble Indie Bundle 6 (pay what you want and help charity) 

Get Get Get!!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2012)

Bought.


----------



## baccilus (Sep 19, 2012)

I wanted to buy a bundle which can be redeemed on Android too


----------



## Skud (Sep 19, 2012)

Last humble bundle was for Android. You have to wait for the next one.


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2012)

Torchlight II OST released for free, here's the direct link:-

Download


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone got the HiB 6 yet? I havent because I dont have BB and Opera Mini is not able to change bundle price


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, we can always help.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 21, 2012)

Skud said:


> Well, we can always help.



Thanks for that 
But after trying a lot I got the HiB 6. Paid $7 last bundle(Android) but this time only USD 1


----------



## Skud (Sep 21, 2012)

You should be hanged.  Torchlight alone demands more.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 22, 2012)

Skud said:


> You should be hanged.  Torchlight alone demands more.



Yeah. And I kinda wanted to play Rochard too.
If I could will add more funds soon. Heard we can add cash upto 30 days after bundle ends


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 5, 2012)

Groupees Be Mine 5 Bundle : Groupees


----------



## Skud (Oct 16, 2012)

IndieRoyale is getting better these days. Oktoberfest bundle was good, but the fall bundle is awesome:-



> To the Moon
> Oil Rush
> Blackwell Deception
> AVSEQ
> Reprisal



Now, go grab... 

The Fall Bundle - Indie Royale


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2012)

Grabbed. Wanted OilRush and To the moon.


----------



## Skud (Oct 19, 2012)

The latest IndieGala X is a good mix of some "not so old" rpg and rts games. Take a look:-



> 1) Omegalodon
> 2) Praetorians
> 3) Majesty 2: The Fantasy Kingdom Sim
> 4) East India Company
> ...



Last 7 games are Steam redeemable, first 2 are DRM free. 3 more games/music will be unlocked in the 2nd week. You need to pay more than $5.78 to grab all the games. 

The Indie Gala - Set your price. Donate. Play!


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2012)

The Humble ebooks bundle is awesome. I got it for $15. Old Man's War is one of the best contemporary science fiction books out there.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

IR Halloween Bundle launched:-



> Sam&Max Devil's Playhouse
> Home
> Pathologic
> MacGuffin's Curse
> EvilQuest



Pathologic is interesting. Played it long time back, the first game where you have to make some moral decisions long before Bioshock shook the world. 

And Amnesia: The Dark Descent is @ 268 INR at Desura. Three Dead Zed Enhanced Edition is 80 bucks only.


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2012)

Groupees - The Bundle of the Damned



> Cryostasis
> Manor of the Damned!
> BlindSide
> Anna
> Post Mortem



All for $4. On sell of 6000 bundles (presently 5333 bundles sold), you will also get Legendary.


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2012)

The Humble Bundle for Android 4 (pay what you want and help charity)



> Splice
> Eufloria
> Waking Mars
> Crayon Physics Deluxe
> ...


----------



## Skud (Nov 14, 2012)

Game Music Bundle 4

*For $1:-*
    Retro City Rampage
    Spelunky
    Dear Esther
    Indie Game: The Movie
    Shoot Many Robots!

*For $10:-*
    Joypad Powerup (featuring music by DJ Cutman, Blake Robinson, and more)
    Kanto Symphony EP (music inspired by Pokemon)
    Skyrim Main Theme by Lindsay Sterling and Peter Hollens
    Adventure in Pixels by Ben Landis
    Jottobots by Josh Whelchel
    plus $1 tier.


----------



## Skud (Nov 20, 2012)

Here's a bundle with a difference:-

The Amnesia Fortnight (pay what you want and help charity)



> Amnesia Fortnight is the name for Double Fine’s annual prototyping period. They take two weeks off from whatever they’re working on, split the company into small teams, and each team gets two weeks to make a game. They do this to test out new ideas, and to test out new project leaders who feel ready to have a project of their own. Many of the games Double Fine has released in the last few years have come from the Amnesia Fortnight process.
> 
> Double Fine wants you to be a part of Amnesia Fortnight! You can vote for the ideas that get made into prototypes, which will be live streamed during the development process. In addition, 2 Player Productions will be filming the process and posting videos daily. That means you get to see all these games come together from scratch in front of your eyes!
> 
> ...




There are 23 different game concepts, each one pitched by a member of the Double Fine team. You’ll be able to vote on your favourites, with the top four receiving the go ahead to develop a prototype based on that idea. Apart from these four, you will get prototype of Costume Quest & Happy Song straightaway. Minimum contribution is $1.


----------



## Skud (Nov 21, 2012)

And the most bizarre bundle ever offered:-

The Indie Gala Sim - Set your price. Donate. Play!

Pay at least $1 for Bus Driver, Deer Drive & Police Simulator. Pay $5 to get Police Simulator 2, Euro Truck Simulator, Traffic Manager & Bridge Constructor.

Most of the games have fairly good rating at GamersGate, except Deer Drive. Now who wants to drive a truck across Europe?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2012)

Indiegala 11 out already!
The Indie Gala - Set your price. Donate. Play!
all the games make the bundle worth....skipping

<1$ Imperial Glory (DRM free) 
>1$ XIII Century - Gold (Steam)
Necrovision - Lost Company (Steam) BTA Men of War (Steam)
Cryostasis (Steam)
Star Wolves 3: Civil War (Steam)
Men of War - Red Tide (Steam)
Bonus 1 (Steam)
Bonus 2 (Steam)
 Bonus 3 (Steam)
Bonus added after a week or so.


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2012)

Another 1C collection.


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2012)

The best bundle, ever?

The Humble THQ Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)



> Darksiders + OST
> Metro 2033
> Red Faction Armageddon
> Company of Heroes + OST
> ...




A more sedate one:-

Groupees



> Eschalon: Book I (Steam + DRM Free)
> Ceville (Steam)
> Paranormal (Desura + DRM Free)
> 
> ...



6 bonuses to be unlocked on reaching specific goals. 1st one already reached.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2012)

GoG


> Weekend Promo: 18 games from Nordic Games 60% off
> Gothic, Spellforce 2, Panzer Elite,Aquanox and more!


GOG.com


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 1, 2012)

subscribed!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2012)

Crayon Physics Deluxe is apparently free for a very limited time from their website to celebrate their iPad launch (DRM-free, not a Steam key).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 3, 2012)

^Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Well rumor has it that Humble Indie Bundle will be launched quite soon after the THQ Bundle.
So keep your eyes peeled on their website


----------



## Skud (Dec 8, 2012)

They have already advertised HIB 7 (sort of) in the homepage itself, so it should be very soon.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

HiB 7 is here


> Humble Indie Bundle 7 Six masterful indie games and one incredible film for your holiday delight. Humble Indie Bundle 7 features an unbeatable collection guaranteed to keep you entertained all winter long. Pay-what-you-want and get The Binding of Isaac (and its DLC, Wrath of the Lamb), Closure, Shank 2, Snapshot, and Indie Game: The Movie! And if you pay over the average, you’ll also get Dungeon Defenders (and its DLC) and Legend of Grimrock! To top it all off, you also get a handful of awesome soundtracks in lossless (FLAC) and MP3 formats


The Humble Indie Bundle 7 (pay what you want and help charity)


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2012)

Get it at any cost for Legend of Grimrock only.

*Groupees - Build a Greenlight Bundle*



> Beware Planet Earth!
> Millennium: A New Hope
> Recruits
> Private Infiltrator
> ...



All games DRM Free & with Desura keys. Recruits is a very good top-down shooter, you can play the demo in Desura. All the games are in Steam Greenlight, so might want to show your support there. Also LA-MULANA & its OST added as bonus for Groupees Greenlight Bundle. Now this is a quality game for absolutely nothing. You need to buy at least 2 games costing $1.5 for getting the bonuses.

Another bundle:-

*PIXELJAM OCTOLOGY!*


----------



## Rishab2oo (Dec 27, 2012)

I wanted to play TAGAP2 but I am unable find anywhere. I have very slow internet connection so i can't download it. I remember I was featured sometime back in one of the dvds from digit but I can't find it. Does any one in which months dvd the game came


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ February 2012


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 27, 2012)

hope limbo or bastion to be the hib 7 bonus. please.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Dec 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ February 2012


Thankx...


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2012)

new games added to HiB
The Basement
Collection, Cave Story+, Offspring
Fling, and soundtracks!


Rishab2oo said:


> Thankx...



no problem.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ Couldn't resists buying again, so bought it for 7$.
Got steam keys and DRM free download links both along with those additional games.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 31, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ Couldn't resists buying again, so bought it for 7$.
> Got steam keys and DRM free download links both along with those additional games.



even if you bought earlier you will get ALL the bonus games(even if you bought for below average)
say you bought for usd 1, the only game you wont get in Legend of Grimrock.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Jan 1, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> even if you bought earlier you will get ALL the bonus games(even if you bought for below average)
> say you bought for usd 1, the only game you wont get in Legend of Grimrock.



Do you mean to say that if I bought THQ bundle earlier then the bonus games of Indie bundle would be free if we buy it for 1$ ? or you mean to say I should have bought indie bundle much earlier for 1$ then I would've gotten the bonus games free?

I thought they said we need to pay more than avg price to get 5 games free - 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-U8tByOz9IEQ/UOIIiPMWdHI/AAAAAAAAEo8/7CAhXLDN3IA/s800/humble.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2013)

@mandarpalshikar I have been buying Humble Bundles for over a year now and I usually buy within first 3 days. I pay $1 or above average to whatever is convenient. Always get the games that are added later without any problem. Anyways its recommended to beat the average.
if you pay below average and buy first few days all you will miss is the game that was for average beaters[in this bundle legend of grimrock]


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm interested in Indie Game The Movie. Worth buying?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2013)

@Krow time is running out and get the movie[its in the bundle] before its late The Humble Indie Bundle 7 (pay what you want and help charity)

i can arrange a key for the movie alone. Come to our irc


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Similar to steamgifts.

Gala Giveaways


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2013)

@krow, Heard that it is totally worth it.


----------



## Neo (Jan 2, 2013)

I was gifted the Indie bundle 7, pretty nice for $1. Will wait for the next bundle now. 
Not enough money for buying the additional games of the bundle after buying some other games on steam.


----------



## Skud (Jan 10, 2013)

Some nice bundles going on atm:-

The Replay Bundle Vol. 1



> Nuclear Dawn for: steam (pc, mac)
> Defense Grid: The Awakening for: steam (pc), windows, desura (+ DLC!)
> Gemini Rue for: steam (pc), windows, desura
> Soulcaster for: windows, desura (+ OST)
> Soulcaster II




IndieGala Magicka



> For $1:-
> You Are Empty
> Trine
> For $5.88 and above, get these also:-
> ...




Awesome Indie Games for Free - TheFreeBundle

And this one's actually free, and Windows only:-



> Nitronic Rush
> Ascension
> Celestial Mechanica
> Imscared
> Abobo Big's Adventure




Delightful Point & Click Bundle

Shadows on the Vatican Act 1: Greed, The Journey Down: Chapter One & Metal Dead for $5.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

I think these days, after HIB, Groupees are coming out some really good bundle, far better than IR & IG IMO:-

Groupees Kiss Bundle

For $1:-


> iBomber Attack
> J.U.L.I.A.
> Vivisector
> Planet Alcatraz



For $5 and above, you will also get these:-


> Lucius
> King's Bounty: Warriors of the North



Bundle is special for the last 2 games, currently valued at almost 40-50 USD, and pretty good games too.

IndieRoyale: The Evolved Bundle



> Unmechanical: steam (pc), windows, desura
> The Path: steam (pc), windows, mac, desura
> Krater: steam (pc)
> Sugar Cube: Bittersweet Factory: steam (pc), windows, desura
> OIO: windows, mac, desura



Not bad, Unmechanical itself is worth the price. The Path is a completely different kind of game, more of an interactive art. Rest I have no idea.


----------



## Skud (Feb 8, 2013)

Another Groupees bundle:-

Groupees Digital Tribe Bundle

For $1: Section 8, Monster Madness, Roogoo

For $3 & more: above 3 plus Cargo Commander & Hotel Giant 2


----------



## Skud (Feb 11, 2013)

Be Mine Anniversary Games Revealed



> For 1$:
> 
> Eschalon Book II
> iBomber Defense Pacific
> ...


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2013)

IR's bundle name and games doesn't go hand in hand, but this is the cheapest way to pick up Serious Sam 3 BFE:-

Indie Royale - The Valentines Bundle 2.0



> Serious Sam 3: BFE for: steam (pc, mac, linux)
> Shad'O for: steam (pc), windows, desura
> Oozi: Earth Adventure for: windows, desura
> Doc Clock: The Toasted Sandwich of Time for: steam (pc, mac), windows, mac, desura
> ...



BTW, Bemine Anniversary bundle is live now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

Now we have humble weekly bundles too. 
Check this news: *m.joystiq.com/2013/03/26/humble-weekly-bundle-serves-up-darksiders-2-also-android-bundle/

And another new Humble Mobile bundle is going on.


----------



## Skud (Apr 18, 2013)

Indie Gala Mass Effect Bundle

Rebuild (Android)
Kill Fun Yeah (Desura)
Shadowgrounds (Steam)
Zombie Driver HD (Steam)
Gimbal (Desura)
Shank 2 (Steam)
Mass Effect 2 (Origin)
Zombie Driver HD DLC + Soundrack (Steam)

1 Desura game and 1 Steam game will unlock later.

Current price is $5.38 for everything.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2013)

Since this hasn't yet been posted here:

[URL="*www.humblebundle.com]The Humble Indie Bundle 8 is now live![/URL][/QUOTE]

Contains:
Hotline Miami 
Thomas Was not Alone
Dear Esther 
Protheus
.......and more....

Worth above the average any day IMO.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone having extra copy of Humble Indie Bundle 5?

What was the Above average price for that? (I want to know from them who bought this bundle.)


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2013)

^ average for HIB 5 was $8.53.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Anyone having extra copy of Humble Indie Bundle 5?
> 
> What was the Above average price for that? (I want to know from them who bought this bundle.)



that's the best bundle so far imo. missed it. ;(

why does it happen only happen to me, whenever i buy a indie from steam, it is on some indie bundle elsewhere for cheap next week.. ;(
happened with amnesia, frozen synapse, inmomentum, sanctum, defence grid, beat hazard, trine, magicka.... ;(
i'm never going to buy indies from steam again. bundles all the way.

though frozen synapse and beat hazard turned to be worth every penny.


----------



## inquiz (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi All, A New App has launched called I*nQuiz - India's Biggest Multiplayer Trivia Game*. Download now on Appstore and Playstore.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2014)

inquiz said:


> Hi All, A New App has launched called I*nQuiz - India's Biggest Multiplayer Trivia Game*. Download now on Appstore and Playstore.



^^ Ripoff of QuizUp. Will try it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2014)

So many great Humble Bundles gone but rather less activity in this thread. Have people stopped playing Indie games altogether  ?

Recently HiB 12 came with great games like Prison Architect, Papers Please & others. Anyone acquired it and played any?


----------



## snap (Nov 12, 2014)

Don't Starve?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2014)

snap said:


> Don't Starve?


Yeah looking forward to play this game. But it's not been in any bundle. 
Pretty sure it's worth the price on Steam after playing it during Steam Free weekend


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

Save 75% on Don't Starve on Steam

Save 25% on The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth on Steam

Save 70% on Terraria on Steam

Save 80% on Super Meat Boy on Steam


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

Latest Indie Games on Steam


----------

